# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Die Betrachtung des Mondes in Thailand

## pit

Oft habe ich gehört, und natürlich selbst auch gesehen, dass der Mond von Thailand aus betrachtet, meist auf dem Rücken liegt!

Dann ist es für alte Füchse doch nicht mehr so einfach, zu bestimmen, ob es sich um zunehmenden oder abnehmenden Mond handelt!

Aus unseren Regionen kennen wir z.B., dass wenn die Sichel linksgekrümmt ist "(", es sich um abnehmenden Mond handelt. Rechtskrümmung ")" bedeutet zunehmender Mond!

Mit dem Ding auf dem Rücken leigend können die meisten also nix anfangen.

Fangen wir mal bei der Betrachtungsweise an. Da der Mond mehr oder weniger eine äquatoriale Umlaufbahn hat, wird von DE aus der Mond IMMER in Richtung Süden betrachtet!

Nun stellt den Körper in Thailand in Richtung Süden, schaut dann zum Mond (möglicherweise über Kopf). Dann werdet Ihr feststellen, dass alles wieder wie gehabt in Ordnung ist!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das was mir beim Blick zum Mond auffällt ist
das von Europa aus der Mann im Mond zu erkennen ist
in Thailand dagegen ein Hase

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

http://bit.ly/l2Y6vr


 :cool:

----------


## pit

> ...in Thailand dagegen ein Hase


Willi, das liegt daran, dass dieses Jahr das Jahr des Hasen ist. Schau mal im nächsten Jahr, was Du dann siehst.

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

WO ist der Hase ???


Mond v. Thailand aus gesehen

----------


## wein4tler

TW, der hat sich gerade auf die Rückseite des Mondes verzupft.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nee, schlecht fotografiert   :: 

ok, z.b.hier gucken
http://www.google.de/search?q=rabbit+in ... =firefox-a

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Seid nicht deppert, ihr zwei   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Yo.........

......und wenn man genau schaut, sieht man auch die 2 fixckende ameisen hinter einem nussbaum!


ja·nee·is·eh·klar    ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi - super! Der Hase mit dem Osterei. Nun TW, jetzt ist es doch klar zu sehen.   :: 
Daher müssten die Thailänder letztendlich auch Ostern feiern. TW das könntest doch organisieren, oder?
Ostereier, Osterpinze, Osterschinken würde doch das Geschäft anregen.

----------


## maadamm

Der Mond hat mich auch vor einigen Jahrzehnten mal verwirrt.
Das erste Mal auf Bali und Java.
Da steht der Mond sogar auf dem Kopf in Relation zu Europa.

----------


## schiene

Vollmond ist nicht gut für mich,*egal auf welchem Kontinent*!!
Bin dann immer 2-3 Tage ohne Schlaf und ständig durstig.  ::

----------


## schiene

heute abend in Deutschland.....

"Am Mittwochabend erlebt Deutschland eine totale Mondfinsternis. Der Mond wandert dabei zentral durch den Erdschatten. Das kosmische Schattenspiel ist von ganz Deutschland sichtbar, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Die totale Finsternis beginnt bereits um 20.23 Uhr. Davon ist in Deutschland allerdings nichts zu sehen, denn um diese Uhrzeit ist der Mond noch nicht aufgegangen. Wenn der Himmel unbewölkt ist, lässt sich die Finsternis etwa von 21.20 Uhr an tief am Südosthorizont beobachten.
Die Voraussagen sind nicht überall gut: "Es werden noch ein paar Wolkenfelder herumdriften, aber im Süden, Osten und auch in der Mitte Deutschlands könnten die transparent oder aufgelockert sein, so dass der Mond zumindest zeitweise zu sehen ist", sagt der Meteorologe Olaf Pels Leusden vom Deutschen Wetterdienst, auf dessen Website eine aktuelle Karte zur Bewölkung am Abendhimmel zu finden ist. Im Nordwesten sei die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass Wolken den Mond verdeckten, sagt der Meteorologe."

----------


## Enrico

Hier wurde uns der Mond geklaut. Habe extra noch nen Stativ geholt zum üben. Nix, nur dicke Wolken...   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, nicht nur Deutschland erlebte die Mondfinsternis. Sie war auch in Österreich zu sehen.

----------


## pit

Die war mehr oder weniger auf der halben Welt zu sehen!

 ::

----------


## pezi

also ich hab sehr gut geschlafen in udonthani,nix mondfinsterniss oder roetung.
alles bewoelkt..gruss pezi

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Die war mehr oder weniger auf der halben Welt zu sehen!




http://www.mondfinsternis.net/mofi2011t1/#wo

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hab' da mal gestern wieder hinaufgeschaut = Nix Osterhasi   ::  

Pudelhundi   ::

----------

